

Traffico – An Open Source Traffic Sign Font - gyllen
http://blog.mapillary.com/technology/2015/01/28/traffico.html

======
jboynyc
There's also a great free (SIL-licensed) typeface for signage:
[http://pixelspread.com/allerta/](http://pixelspread.com/allerta/)

------
michaelmior
Since it doesn't seem to be linked anywhere
[https://github.com/mapillary/traffico](https://github.com/mapillary/traffico)

